
Netlify's microservices deployment process always aims for zero downtime - mymmaster
https://buttercms.com/blog/microservices-for-startups-an-interview-with-david-calavera-of-netlify
======
yowza
Everybody aims for zero downtime. It ain't gonna happen.

